# New Goats *Update*



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am getting a brown doe this weekend, a caramel buck and black doe soon, and am buying 2 from a lady that's giving me a great deal! That would bring me up to 17!!!! :shocked: 3 bucks, 2 wethers, and 12 does...
Oh my. 
:help: :help: :help:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: New Goats*

Warning. . . getting new goats is reaching epidemic proportions on this board. LOL... :greengrin:

Congrats on you new little ones. !! I would love a carmel pygmy. ..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats*

:slapfloor:

Congratulations


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Goats*

Congrats!!! New goaties are always exciting!

rebelshope...I have the best of both breeds...2 ND/Pygmy cross does that have the udders of nigi's and the medium carmel color of a pygmy...wel I hope Heidi's udder is as good as her dams.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Goats*



> Warning. . . getting new goats is reaching epidemic proportions on this board. LOL..


 :ROFL:

congrats......can't wait for pics.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: New Goats*



rebelshope said:


> Warning. . . getting new goats is reaching epidemic proportions on this board. LOL... :greengrin:
> 
> Congrats on you new little ones. !! I would love a carmel pygmy. ..


LOL!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: I know, right?

I don't know how I talked my family into so many more! Plus I am keeping the doelings that were just born. I am really excited to get the brown doe! She's coming home this weekend! :wahoo: And she's proven! She's kidded with twins 3 times.
The buck and doe, my friend is selling out of her herd, and I couldn't help but want them. The doe = :drool: :drool: So does the buck. 
And this other lady has proven pygmy does for $150 a piece and if I get 2 she'll take off $50. :shrug: And they are really nice. She's just selling off alot of hers because she said she has her second baby on the way. Her loss is my gain! I really need to stop going on Hoobly... :type:

And all are registered!! :wahoo: :dance: :wahoo: :dance: :wahoo:

Sorry, just had to brag! I am so excited!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: New Goats*

Yeah the internet is a horrible place, too easy to find great deals . lol. . . :type:

Good luck with your new ones and I can't wait to see pics :greengrin:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Goats*

*smirks* I still have not told hubby about the 3 more new goats for me. :doh: I think he is going to hit the roof when he finds out. :help: Any suggestions on letting him on the little secret that dose not involved me getting into trouble and possible kicked to the barn?? ray:

Congrats on the new goats. :clap: I am sorry I can not help you on not buy more goats. I am still buying goats even though I am sposly not spose to buy any more, :shades: But give me two years and I will have some Mini Fainters for ya. *hint hint hint*


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: New Goats*

Coraxfeather: Just play a little trick. I used my birthday excuse, because my birthday is in May. That one works every year. I've used it for...as long as I've been raising goats! I have also used the Christmas excuse. And I bought one for a family member for X-mas... :wink: Mother's Day is coming up...let your mind wander. Mwuhaha!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Goats*

Good ideal. I can always say Hunny look at what you bought me for Mother's day. BABY GOATS! Let see that makes 6 now and 3 of my goats are does that one day will have babies and I will have a bigger herd. :drool:

I can see it now.SO, Who has a spare bedroom for me to move into?? :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I got my brown doe yesterday! YAY!! She is pretty nice! Just need to get her dried up and I can test out that buck that I am not sure about. 
:wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: congrats....how exciting.... :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!! I am getting a doe tomorrow 1 1/2 hours away and then I'm getting my new buck and another doe next week! :leap: 
And I get to goat-sit for my friend for over a week!! :greengrin: 

I have a problem!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yahooooo.....  :greengrin:


----------

